# Am I in La-La land?



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

During RAI, I am sending the kids and hubby out of the house to stay with relatives. In my mind, I have all these grand schemes of doing some much needed home improvement projects and organizing etc. Is it possible? I never seem to get around to those types of things because my brood keeps me very busy. At the very least, I am looking forward to the peace and quiet.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I probably could/would have done some of what you're talking about if I had my house to myself after RAI. Instead, I was in the far upstairs bedroom, away from the people and pets.

Some people report not feeling great after the RAI treatment. I don't recall feeling bad, just bored.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

The reason I am sending them all away is because I KNOW that if I am in the same building as my kids that they will not be able to stay away from me. Better to be safe than sorry. Well, I guess I'll cross my fingers that I am like you and don't feel too bad. Your avatar photo is so cute!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I felt crummy during the initial 48 hours after I got the therapy dose, but stayed home from work the following week after and was fine. I did lots and lots and lots of housework.


----------

